# Windows 7 System builder installieren



## Tetris00 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen neuen pc bestellt. (hardwareversand.de)
Ich wollte ihn selbst zusammenbauen, habe darin aber nicht wirklich erfahrung.
Heute sind die Teile gekommen und ich habe mich an den zusammenbau gemacht, mit hilfe von anleitungen etc. ging das eigentlich ganz gut.
Mein problem ist, das ich keine ahnung habe wie ich windows 7 installieren soll, bzw zumindest bis zur installation kommen soll.
Ich habe den PC gestartet und dann das BIOS aufgerufen. Dort habe ich die bootreihenfolge so geändert, das der PC vom DVD-Laufwerk bootet.
Wenn ich das bios verlasse kommt dann die meldung: 

_Reboot and select proper boot device or insert Boot MEdia in selected Boot device and press a key._

wenn ich die Disc jezt einlege und eine taste drücke, kommt die meldung immer wieder.
Ich habe leider die Systembuilder version von Win 7, der lieferumfang besteht ziemlich genau aus 2 DVDs: eine Windows 7 OEM Preinstallation Kit dvd und eine Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit DVD. ich denke die leztere ist zum booten 
weiß jemand was ich falsch mache?

Mir ist aufgefallen, das wenn ich die DVD nachdem 20 mal die oben genannte meldung kommt, aus dem laufwerk hole, sie sich nicht gedreht hat und noch genau so da liegt wie vorher( also mi der schrift exakt in die selbe richtung, das licht der laufwerks blinkt aber), hardwarefahler bzw zusammenbaufehler?


Hier nochmal mein System:
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X3 450 "Boxed" 95W, Sockel AM3 
Mainboard: ASRock N68C-S UCC, Sockel AM2+, mATX 
RAM: 4GB-Kit Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9 
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black, ohne Netzteil
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7 
Grafikkarte: MSI N450GTS Cyclone 1GD5/OC, 1024MB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 250GB, SATA II (HD253GJ) 
laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 32-Bit (SB-Version) 



ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

P.S: ich downloade mir momentan das hier: http://www.chip.de/artikel/Windows-7-Neuinstallation-mit-kostenlosem-ISO-2_46353200.html.
ich habe vor zu versuchen windows von einem stick zu booten, denkt ihr das kann helfen oder gibt es einen anderen, offensichtlichen fehler?


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2010)

Man installiert Windows eigentlich mit der OEM Version.
Der Builder ist dann eher für eine spätere erneute Installation. Damit kann man sich dann ne eigene DVD zusammenstellen und auswählen welche Windows features man haben will und welche nicht.

Außerdem hättest du dir für dein System eine 64 bit Version holen sollen, da mit 32Bit nicht dein gesamter Arbeitsspeicher genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Tetris00 (31. Dezember 2010)

sry, ich habs falsch kopiert, natürlich habe ich 64 bit
was heißt eigentlichnimmt man die oem version? ist oem und systembuilder nicht das selbe ?
was kann ich tun um meine version zum laufen zu kriegen?


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2010)

Du sagtest du hast 2 dvds
Nimm die, die nicht die System Builder ist. Da ist kein Windows 7 zum installieren drauf.


----------



## Tetris00 (31. Dezember 2010)

Nochmal eine genaue beschreibung von dem, was ich bekommen habe:
Verpackungsaufschrift:
OEM System Builder-Paket
NUR zur lieferung an PC- und Serverhersteller  


und dann sind noch 2 DVDs dabei:

1. Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit Software, Geeignet für den Vertrieb mit einem neuen PC.

2.Windows 7 OEM Preinstallation Kit- Datenträger zur Vorinstallation
wenn man die in einen pc einlegt, kommt ein menü, dieses enthält:
Anleitungen (Fachchinesisch)
OPK-Setup
.NET Framework Setup
MSXML 6 SP 1 Setup


Bitte helft mir!
Was kann ich tun damit Windows 7 auf meinem neuen PC läuft?


----------



## Tetris00 (1. Januar 2011)

probloem ist gelöst, vielen dank drotzdem.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Januar 2011)

Warum legst du nicht 1. ein? Oo
Aber schön das es jetzt geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

Tetris00 schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir!
> Was kann ich tun damit Windows 7 auf meinem neuen PC läuft?


 
In meinere Signatur findest du ein How to, wie man Windows installiert, inklusive Screens.
Aber du hast es ja geschafft, Glückwunsch, hast du auch die Festplatte partitioniert?
Wenn nicht, dann wirf mal einen Blick in meinen Block.


----------



## CptSam (4. Januar 2011)

ich habe fast dsa selbe prob 

nur hängt sich bei mir win 7 vor der eigentlichen installation auf
immer nach dem die daten geladen wurden
bei 

"starting Windows"

hab schon in google usw. gesucht aber nix gefunden :/

habs mit 2cds(64bit) versucht und bin om moment dabei es übern stick zu machen


----------

